# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Как активировать (перейти) на вкладку в форме

## Loenz

Нашёл только как активировать слой. Один скрыть, другой показать, но это не то. :confused:
Мне необходимо именно перейти на вкладку или активировать её программно, так же как это делает пользователь мышкой.

Или как поставить курсор на определённом поле? Например, на первую строку табличной части.

----------


## gl00

Для смены закладки используйте такой код


```
Форма.Закладки.ТекущаяСтрока(НомерЗакладки)
```

По поводу активизации элементов формы, почитайте эту тему, там этот вопрос решили.

----------

